

Power Failure KOs Intuit Sites for 24 Hours - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/16/power-failure-kos-intuit-sites-for-24-hours/

======
hga
Sigh ... people trusting a company that doesn't bother to have a
geographically distinct backup/alternate site.

Also could be a case of trusting a company with the wrong culture. Intuit
started as a company with a stand alone PC application, you wouldn't expect
them to automatically build a culture that groks the requirements of running a
24x7 mission critical service.

